# Oh, my Mazy cat



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my own precious girl. My Mazy cat Lovey cat. I just miss you so much. Over 17 years together, revolving my life around catering to your special needs, I guess I just thought I would be doing it forever.

I've been through this 8 times, each time you forget how much it hurts until the next.

I just miss her so much. 7 weeks have gone by and some of the triggers have faded a little, just catching me now and then, but this morning I was flipping through the journal looking for something else and the book flopped open to the pages where I kept record of her vomiting and my heart broke all over again, the pain as fresh as if she has just left me.

So after a rather long session of heavy sobbing I started looking at pictures to post in this thread.

Mazy cat was so smart, she picked up on routines really quickly, and this is one of my favorite series of pictures I caught of her. These were taken years ago on our old place. I was in the habit of putting my exercise mat out and doing some stretches every day. Mazy cat, like always, would watch me very closely. One day after I finished I found Mazy cat on it and once she was sure I was watching her this is what she did......


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Oh my own precious girl. My Mazy cat Lovey cat. I just miss you so much. Over 17 years together, revolving my life around catering to your special needs, I guess I just thought I would be doing it forever.
> 
> I've been through this 8 times, each time you forget how much it hurts until the next.
> 
> ...


Liked for Mazy cat's exercise routine, not for your sorrow.

My old Harrycat was fond of my exercise mat too - but in more of a supervisory position !


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh, that's precious. I love her look at the camera at the end: 'Didn't I do well?'

It's good to have a cry.

RIP lovely Mazy.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Oh my own precious girl. My Mazy cat Lovey cat. I just miss you so much. Over 17 years together, revolving my life around catering to your special needs, I guess I just thought I would be doing it forever.
> 
> I've been through this 8 times, each time you forget how much it hurts until the next.
> 
> ...


What a clever girl. And then looking up at you as to say well mum, did I do ok? Happy?

It's as though they are angels that we get to just borrow, and then they have to move on and share their wonderful-ness elsewhere. If only they could stay…


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sending hugs xoxo


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lorilu  I'm so sad for you. I send you positive energy to get through the days - and I hope the pain eases soon.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Have you more photos to share @lorilu? 
What a little character… excellent stretches


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

lorilu said:


> Oh my own precious girl. My Mazy cat Lovey cat. I just miss you so much. Over 17 years together, revolving my life around catering to your special needs, I guess I just thought I would be doing it forever.
> 
> I've been through this 8 times, each time you forget how much it hurts until the next.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss.
I know how you feel. I lost my Bunny a few years ago and I still miss him every day more than anyone will ever know.


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

lorilu said:


> Oh my own precious girl. My Mazy cat Lovey cat. I just miss you so much. Over 17 years together, revolving my life around catering to your special needs, I guess I just thought I would be doing it forever.
> 
> I've been through this 8 times, each time you forget how much it hurts until the next.
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't like for your loss.
I know it probably sounds corny or something but I liked because you still feel the love for her.


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

Sweet dreams beautiful Mazy.
May you find love and happiness to tie you over until you find your lorilou again X:Kiss


----------



## Suggie's Mum (Jan 4, 2022)

TriTri said:


> What a clever girl. And then looking up at you as to say well mum, did I do ok? Happy?
> 
> It's as though they are angels that we get to just borrow, and then they have to move on and share their wonderful-ness elsewhere. If only they could stay…


Just seen your info and sending warm healing vibes for Max and you every day.
Get better soon :Shy


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

